# Newark Spring Fair - Free tickets



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

I have two weekend pass tickets plus a weekend camping pass which we won in a magazine competition.

Unfortunately, we cannot make the show on 15th/16th March.

If anyone would like the tickets just yell and I can post them.

First to shout gets them 

Tony


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony,

I'd like to bid £5 to a charity of your choosing, if anybody wants to outbid me feel free.

Ian


----------



## Dinner-lady (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Tony we would love to give your tickets a good home as we were to late to book ourselves 
Many thanks


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*tickets*

hi tony 
i have sent you a pm the tickets are not for self but jimm as he is having a problem posting 
scottie


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

could i have them please???


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Blimey! That was quick :lol: 

I did say first come first served so Ian (bsb2000) gets the tickets.

Ian please PM me with your address and I'll post them tomorrow.
Nice thought re the donation to charity - I have a friend undergoing treatment 
for breast cancer at the moment so any cancer research charity would be nice. Thanks.

Sorry to those I had to disappoint  

Tony


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony, PM on it's way, nice to know that a worthwhile cause gets a couple of quid.

Ian


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the donation Ian - and enjoy the show.

Tony


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Tony


----------

